# Terminal kann nicht geöffnet werden.

## gentoonewbee

Hallo,

ich habe ein frisches Gentoo erfolgreich installiert, nun habe ich ein KDM Displaymanager installiert um Gnome zu starten.

Alles hat funktioniert und ich bin auf meiner GNOME Oberfläche.

PROBLEM= Ich kann das terminal nicht öffnen.

Hatte einer schonmal dieses Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen?

lg

----------

## nanos

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Problem seit dem Update auf 3.16.

Obwohl es einige ältere Beiträge zu dem Thema gibt habe ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Es scheint aber irgandwas mit dbus zu tun zu haben.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo,

nur ne fixe Idee..

Testet mal ob ggf ein rebuild von dev-libs/dbus-glib hilft.

Bei diesem Paket ist es meist wichtig das es *nach* dev-libs/glib gebaut wurde (was leider nicht immer der Fall ist).

/edit:

 *gentoonewbee wrote:*   

> nun habe ich ein KDM Displaymanager installiert um Gnome zu starten.

 

Hm, magst du es mal mit zu deinem gnome passenden gdm statt kdm testen?

(ich wäre mir nicht sicher ob der inzwischen nicht mehr gewartete kdm noch richtig mit logind aus systemd umgehen kann)

----------

## nanos

Hat leider nicht geholfen, obwohl es erklärt hätte warum "emerge -e system && emerge -e world" nicht geholfen hat.

Hier mal einige Details:

```

Dez 05 10:49:25 gentux org.gnome.Terminal[4915]: Non UTF-8 locale (ANSI_X3.4-1968) is not supported!

Dez 05 10:49:25 gentux /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[4909]: Activated service 'org.gnome.Terminal' failed: Process org.gnome.Terminal exited with status 8

Dez 05 10:49:25 gentux gnome-terminal.desktop[5369]: Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0: Fehler beim Aufruf von StartServiceByName für org.gnome.Terminal: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.Terminal exited with status 8

```

Ich habe nach allen Fehlern schon selbst gesucht.

Leider haben die vielen Lösungsansätze zu dem Zeichensatzproblem nichts gebracht.

Auch die Lösungen zu der DBus Fehlermeldung brachten nichts und waren teilweise auch schon sehr veraltet.

----------

## Fijoldar

```
Dez 05 10:49:25 gentux org.gnome.Terminal[4915]: Non UTF-8 locale (ANSI_X3.4-1968) is not supported!
```

Das dürfte die entscheidene Zeile sein. Ich hatte das Problem auch schon das ein oder andere mail. Schau doch mal mit

```
localctl
```

 welche Einstellungen gesetzt sind. Ich vermute, da wird bei "System Locale" etwas wie N/A stehen. Wenn ja, setze mal eine entsprechende wie z.B. LANG=de_DE.utf8. Das sollte das Problem eigentlich lösen.

Edit: Achja, Neustart bitte nicht vergessen  :Smile:  Hatte es bei mir nie ohne geschafft.

----------

## nanos

Sorry das ich mich erst so spät melde. 

Ich komme meist nur am Wochenende dazu mich um meine eigenen Computer zu kümmern.

```
gentux n4nos # localectl

   System Locale: LANG=de_AT.utf8

       VC Keymap: de-latin1

      X11 Layout: de

       X11 Model: pc105

     X11 Options: terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp

```

Ich habe die locale auch schon neu gebaut aber leider bleibt es bei dem Problem.

Google gibt ja auch einiges zu dem Thema aus und ich habe schon vieles probiert aber das Problem besteht weiterhin.

----------

## nanos

Hallo,

ich habe gerade durch Zufall die Lösung gefunden.

Die Verknüpfung in den Favoriten war defekt denn aus der Programmliste ließ sich der Terminal problemlos starten.

Vielleicht hilfts ja noch jemand.

----------

